

Porting Hacker News links to Delicious - nose
http://delicious.com/hn_links

======
tocomment
someone should write a greasemonkey script that looks at each HN user name,
checks if there's a delicious account with the same name, and if there is,
puts a link next to their name.

I'd use it since you guys always seem to be up to interesting things and often
it's the things you don't think worth mentioning (e.g., your bookmarks) are
more interesting than the things you actually blog about or post to HN. At
least IMHO.

------
oscardelben
Interesting, but how do you choose which tags belongs to a specific bookmark?

~~~
nose
I am using the suggest API to get popular tags for the links.

<http://delicious.com/help/api> <https://api.del.icio.us/v1/posts/suggest>

------
nose
Here's the tag cloud:
[http://delicious.com/tags/hn_links?view=all&](http://delicious.com/tags/hn_links?view=all&);

------
pclark
awesome. Really handy. I love delicious. I'd love to pick the brains of the
founder, clever chap.

~~~
riklomas
He sometimes comments on here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=joshu>

~~~
brittag
lol wut

~~~
joshu
quiet, you

------
ComputerGuru
Good work :)

------
mullr
why?

~~~
jyothi
I think the biggest benefit is to be able to explore with tags. However a
personal version would be of better use.

One of the reasons I upvote an article (apart from liking it) is to bookmark
and to be able to refer to it some other time (most Ask HN posts around
scaling, infra, marketing etc)

If in the future PG supports this on HN itself, I wouldn't bother to
duplicate.

~~~
jyothi
I just revisited this thread. In a split second this comment of mine got
downmodded and the one above which just said 'why?' upmodded. I really cannot
reason out why. Can someone please tell me why you would do that if at all you
would.

If there is something I shouldn't have said, I would benefit by knowing that.

~~~
jacquesm
I have no clue but I have seen the same happen to other otherwise very
sensible comments. It seems that the up/down voting system is too complicated
for some people to use properly ;)

